# benefits of airstones in tanks



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Well i finally got me an airstone...it looks great and the fish are loving it 

I got a 6'' one from [email protected] last night and a gravel cleaner too and 3 new plants :001_tt2:

I also have a fluval 2 plus filter....does anyone know if there will be too much oxygen in my tank as i have 5 plants too in a 2ft tank......i got a small plec and apparently they like lots of oxygen......god this fish keeping is exhausting lol ....so many fish and plants so many requirements


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Certain fish such as plecs do require a good level of oxygen in the water. An airstone isn't generally needed however it would be a good idea and so long as it doesn't bother the plants there shouldn't be a problem.

Adding an air stone is also a very good idea during the summer months, the warmer the water is, the less capable it is at holding dissolved oxygen.


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

fluval 2 plus filters are good, you might one day want to think about an external filter. Far better than internals. Costs more but well worth it, I clean my external filter every 9 month to a year, even then its not very dirty.

Dont think you have to worry about tooo much oxygen.
Whats your stocking level like ? The more fish you have the more oxygen they need.
Once the plants start growing they will also give off oxygen so you may not need the air stone on all the time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

MattDe said:


> fluval 2 plus filters are good, you might one day want to think about an external filter. Far better than internals. Costs more but well worth it, I clean my external filter every 9 month to a year, even then its not very dirty.


Well said, I only use externals these days.


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I was told that with quite a few plants and a sensible stocking of fish an air stone was not needed, as long as the pump blows across the top of the water so it breaks the surface, dont know how true this is but all my fish and plants are doing very well i am for ever having to prune back plants and swop fish as they breed very well, (no they are not guppies) suz


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Pleccy said:


> Well said, I only use externals these days.


great will think about that for the distant future...maybe when i get my marine tank just experimenting at the minute with the tropical.


----------



## matsp (Feb 20, 2009)

The big benefit of an air-stone is that it moves the water from the bottom of the tank to the surface, which your average internal filter may not do very well. The surface of the tank is where the gas-exchange of oxygen and CO2 happens... The actual oxygenation by bubbling air through the water is miniam, but by shifting the water at the bottom up to the top, you can improve the oxygen levels quit a bit. 

--
Mats


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

how much are the external filters???? that's my idea of filter changing.... I'd rather clean my car with a toothbrush than clean out my filter!!!!!!


----------



## matsp (Feb 20, 2009)

External filters come in different sizes and "fancyness". I quite like TetraTec EX series, I have two EX1200 and one EX700. I don't know what the list price is, but the EX1200 is around £100 and the EX700 is about £80, if memory serves. There are usually online sales of these things for a bit less, but then you have the trouble that if something isn't working for whatever reason, your LFS may not be quite as willing to help out... 

The Mercedes of external filters is Eheim. Their Pro range is REALLY good (better than the TetraTec EX series), but at the same time, they are more expensive - around £200 pounds for the ProII 2028, which is equivalent to the EX1200. Eheim's Classic series, which I have a few of are less expensive (about the same as the TetraTec equivalent size), but do not have baskets for the media, which is not exactly helpful on those few times each year the filter actually needs cleaning. 

I'd recommend going for the next size up filter (no matter what type), so if you have a 200 liter tank, and there is one filter for 100-200 liter, and one for 200-400 liter, go for the 200-400 liter size. That way, you have spare capacity, and it requires even less cleaning. 

--
Mats


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

I have an Eheim pro and Ecco, both very good filters.


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

Think you all need to post pics of these beautiful set ups you have


----------



## matsp (Feb 20, 2009)

My fishes and tanks (some of them) are here:
Aquarium - Dphoto Forum Gallery

Description of my tanks and their catfish inhabitants:
The Aquaria of MatsP• Forum • PlanetCatfish

--
Mats


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

My tanks are

http://www.petforums.co.uk/fish-aquarium-galleries/31000-tropical-tank.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/fish-aquarium-galleries/30996-tanganyikan-community.html


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Externals are by far the best and Eheim are great we've got one going on the marine tank. Just one note, NEVER EVER mess with them! I cannot tell you how many long hours me dad and me have spent tipping them from one side to another and so on to get them running properly  Taintatively easing them upright only for that dreaded noise to start over 'cos air has gotten back inside arghhhh! No matter how much I fill them up or make sure everythings airtight I have the same problem. That's probably why me Dad leaves me to clean them out :yikes:


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll put a pic up of the tropical if you can see anything through the plants 

I'm to ashamed of the awful algae in the marine tank it's hell to get rid of, I'll put a pic on anyway!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Eheim are definitely the cherry on the cake as far as filters go. 

They've also brought out some new products which were launched at the Interzoo show in Germany last year. The Eheim professionel 3e (electronic) was relaunched with a couple of new features (including a better sensor) and the Eheim ecco range was replaced by the ecco pro range.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I loves my TetraTec EX1200 external filter as its soooo quiet - a must as my tanks are in my bedroom!


----------

